# Has anyone had experience with TREEJOB.com out of Atlanta, GA?



## wheelloader123 (Jul 31, 2011)

Recently I was contacted by these folks about becoming one of their sub-contractors. Has anyone had direct (or indirect) experience with them? What is their reputation?


----------



## iamdevildog (Jul 31, 2011)

We work for them occasionally. It's an okay deal if you like to explain to the customer why you are leaving a huge debris pile on their yard. If all your equipment is paid for and you have cheap labor (which I don't) you can make some money. The salesmen bid the jobs and you get a cut, so you have to knock out some work with the understanding that they are not counting on referral business. We do mostly trim jobs for them because it seems to be easier all the way around.


----------



## Scottscape (Jul 31, 2011)

so how was the picnic? did you go?


----------



## iamdevildog (Jul 31, 2011)

didn't go to the picnic, evidently they make some money doing disaster work, though. we have toyed with the idea of joining them on the next big one...


----------



## Grinman (Aug 8, 2011)

*I was impressed with their organization*

I've had an opportunity to work with these guys, and I must say I'm impressed. They've been doing this for a while now and seem to have it down to an art. I've met the owners, and they are determined to be the best in their industry.

Their teams are well organized and make good money during the week. They are building the largest network of first responders for major storms that I have ever seen. If there is a major storm, you will see them there first. This seems to be where the big money is. I'm proud to say my name is on the list for this storm season.

Grinman


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 8, 2011)

Del_Corbin said:


> I take it you are in sales?:biggrin:


 
I would take this whole thread and wipe my ### with it I think the OP is also selling something for them notice how he hasn't answered any responses and the other guy as well 2 troll spammers and I hope the mods make that name the same as if I tried to curse or mention another tree site , just saying Just another example of scum bags treating this industry like a used ###### taking what they can and driving down the prices OF THE ENTIRE MARKET LEAVING AWFUL tastes in the mouths of there customers ... Almost making having a contractor come and do work no different than a root canal with no numbing.....


----------



## ForTheArborist (Aug 8, 2011)

101, 

*"I would take this whole thread and wipe my......."*

I can't say I could ever use your character as a positive reference tool to do a better job taking care of a tree except for maybe the one in the back of your trucks. Maybe I could use you as something to make them realize my integrity is intact. 

And who knows who that grinman is, but who has all of the time in the world to reply to every single responder here. Just do you what you would do on a forum, and get back to work. Crikey!!! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## lxt (Aug 8, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> 101,
> 
> *"I would take this whole thread and wipe my......."*
> 
> ...


 


FTA..............I gotta know? do ya spit....or do ya swallow? You my man (using the gender losely) are a poster without a hint of education as to the trade you are involved in....or so you say!

honestly................Just dont post! really!! eh,eh,eh...dont even respond, you are the definition of IDIOT! & we all want you to go away!!!

LXT.............


----------



## ForTheArborist (Aug 8, 2011)

lxt said:


> FTA..............I gotta know? do ya spit....or do ya swallow? You my man (using the gender losely) are a poster without a hint of education as to the trade you are involved in....or so you say!
> 
> honestly................Just dont post! really!! eh,eh,eh...dont even respond, you are the definition of IDIOT! & we all want you to go away!!!
> 
> LXT.............


 

LXT gets a call about some tree work:

_"Now is that the best you can do, Mr......er...um.......LXT? You promise a crazy, drunk guy will come to my home, and charge me for the best tree services there are to offer??? Where do I sign?  I am just the person who knows that you are the person who deserves this money."_


LXT, just step down out of the businesses in general. You aren't anyone people want to see running a business in the first place. Let the next generation take over the role. You don't even have a legitimate reason to say anything you just said. If you can't manage why you say what you say around here, how are you a reputable service owner? Why..... because you do things dirtier???? That is about what you meant in that post. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## lxt (Aug 9, 2011)

lxt said:


> FTA..............
> honestly................Just dont post! really!! eh,eh,eh...dont even respond, you are the definition of IDIOT! & we all want you to go away!!!
> 
> LXT.............


 

Not only do you suck at tree work............But you cant read either!!! LMFAO ...for the action.....C`mon you really are the owner of a gay bar & thought we could help you go straight uh? psst..........we cant! we wouldnt & we dont like you!!!!!! FTA is slang for #### the azz


LXT............


----------



## ForTheArborist (Aug 9, 2011)

Whoooooaaaaaaa, dude. You're making big ripples in the world wide web, bro. :blob6:




EEEEEEEE! OOOOOOOO! EEEEEEEE! OOOOOOOO!



Do you hear that, LFT? 



EEEEEEEE! OOOOOOOO! EEEEEEEE! OOOOOOOO!



I'm cleaning the dust off the computer screen. There was a tiny dust speck stopping me from doing anything. It was about 6 or 7 times bigger than your sentiments that I'm imagining are right there between your ears at this very moment. You might dust out that gray jello in your head, 5150. Some of those particles are blocking my views around here. 

Thank you for participating. opcorn:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 10, 2011)

wygant78 said:


> The salesmen bid the jobs and you get a cut, so you have to knock out some work with the understanding that they are not counting on referral business. We do mostly trim jobs for them because it seems to be easier all the way around.


 
Precisely COMPLETE AND TOTAL LOSER SCUM BAGS ......


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 10, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> 101,
> 
> *"I would take this whole thread and wipe my......."*
> 
> ...


 
I care as much about your opinion of me as anyone else here does and you can take that for what you want ....


----------



## ForTheArborist (Aug 10, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> I care as much about your opinion of me as anyone else here does and you can take that for what you want ....


 
I'm listening. I'm listening. opcorn:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 10, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> I'm listening. I'm listening. opcorn:


 
What are you listening too , its a fact not something that we can talk about or anything that needs to be plead , half the time I don't even understand you period and I am a pretty swift dude , I mean what can you offer to a commercial tree care thread or forum , show me a single post of this whole section that you've had an original idea or though on that hasn't stolen from someone else than I guess thats that ..


----------



## ForTheArborist (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice typin', pilgrim. 

:yoyo:


----------



## bomar (Aug 11, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## ForTheArborist (Aug 11, 2011)

bomar said:


> opcorn:


:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Grinman (Aug 12, 2011)

*sorry for the late reply, I was out of town.*



Del_Corbin said:


> I take it you are in sales?:biggrin:


 
Del, 
Aren't we All in sales in some form or fashion? I'll wear that badge proudly. I do have a crew that I work, and I'm out there busting my hump trying to make things happen for all of us.


----------



## Ax-man (Aug 12, 2011)

I am always leery and I mean leery of these types of operations. I smell a scam simply I don't care to be subcontracted by a company I don't know anything about. These types of operations have been going on for years. Usually there is some type of fee to pay to get on their list. Not good.

Same type of thing was going on in the fencing industry. Everything was fine in the beggining for the new guy then the cut or paychecks started coming in slower and later. They just kept stringing the new guy along kind of like the carrot on a stick for the rabbitt. Wasn't long before the money stopped coming. The big guy hung the little guy out to dry. The big company got paid and stuck the small guy in the end for materials and labor that they had to pay for. Ruthless , you bet, but by the time the new guy wises up and sees he has been shafted but it is too late. Sometimes these business had to close down. The big company don't care they will always find another sucker to romance into doing the work.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Aug 13, 2011)

Who needs a treejob.com anyway?? 

From the looks of various reviews online, they have made a lot of people mad and....run from responsibility. Not anyone I'd want to do business with, it sounds like the only thing they are building is their own 'major' storm.


----------



## tree md (Aug 14, 2011)

I first noticed them when they put a huge billboard up in Atlanta in the late 90's/early 2000's? Kind of caught my attention because I had worked for some of the largest outfits in Atlanta and had never heard of them. Still don't know much about them but they did beat me on a bid at a large monastery/convent or whatever the heck you call it. Was during an ice storm in OK and they must have come in pretty low. I think there were over 100 trees with damage and I came in at around $65 a tree. Was glad to see them get bogged down on that big one for less money... It freed me up to hit more lucrative areas and make more money in the long run...


----------



## Wiggins (Feb 5, 2013)

tree md said:


> I first noticed them when they put a huge billboard up in Atlanta in the late 90's/early 2000's? Kind of caught my attention because I had worked for some of the largest outfits in Atlanta and had never heard of them. Still don't know much about them but they did beat me on a bid at a large monastery/convent or whatever the heck you call it. Was during an ice storm in OK and they must have come in pretty low. I think there were over 100 trees with damage and I came in at around $65 a tree. Was glad to see them get bogged down on that big one for less money... It freed me up to hit more lucrative areas and make more money in the long run...



DONT USE THESE GUYS DONT DONT DONT
I was shocked that they have been out this long. Just got off the phone with another of Jerrys victoms from Ohio. He was scamed for over $25,000 from hurrican Sandy. I was lucky to get hooked up with another group that paid.
DONT DONT DONT use these guys They will make you do the bids and only give you 40%.


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Feb 5, 2013)

*Thug Nation*

Don't know much about those guys, but I can always smell a deal. 

I gotta say that America has become a nation of thugs. Financial Planners, insurance scumbags, cell phone contracts, rent-to-own joints, payday loan pukes, Evil Banksters and their plastic money scams......the list goes on and on. I challenge you to empty your mailbox without finding some fancy full-color glossy brochure from some "business" who really wants to sign you up. I for one have had to quit playing these games because I quite simply can't afford it. 

The flip side of all these predatory scumbags' deal is ALWAYS the suckers that sign on the line and perpetuate the thievery. Guess what--if people stopped falling for all this garbage, the parasitic organisms would be starved out. But, remember ol' P.T. Barnum???? He was right, I'm afraid. 

My Dad, who worked an honest gig all his life, ended up finding out about this the hard way. After both sets of Grandparents passed, he was left with a tidy sum. Almost instantly, the vultures began to circle for the kill. Not surprisingly, some Wealth Maximization Specialist managed to turn a couple generations of wealth into hookers and cocaine and dry martinis in less than 24 months. And, it's GONE! Scary thing is that my dad's no dummy by any stretch. But his intellect was no match for a slick white collar thug. Freakin' pathetic, if ya ask me.

To quote an old hillbilly: "I'd love to spit some Beech Nut in that dude's eye........."

Rant complete (for now).
Support the Truth.


----------



## himiler (Feb 8, 2013)

2nd page is worth the read. 
I and just about everyone else really don't care about the rants, but we might be interested in the feedback on this type of operation. Cmon, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to not place much credence in someone that has somewhere less than a hundred posts, or isn't known by anyone else on the forum. 
Damn Hotheads!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 9, 2013)

himiler said:


> 2nd page is worth the read.
> I and just about everyone else really don't care about the rants, but we might be interested in the feedback on this type of operation. Cmon, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to not place much credence in someone that has somewhere less than a hundred posts, or isn't known by anyone else on the forum.
> Damn Hotheads!



The irony is your ranting about his rant !


----------



## himiler (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm so busted! 
Thanks for the laugh, even out loud on this one.
Steve
PS Buncha damn PreMadonna wannabes! And I walk off mumbling to myself about those other hippocrites.


----------



## murphy4trees (Feb 10, 2013)

here I tune into commercial tree care and climbing for the first time on months and come upon this thread....

head shake...


----------



## himiler (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey Murph!
Good to see your ugly mug. 
Been working any storm related stuff lately?
Had to go down south of Dallas and untangle 4 tops that had broken off into each other and other trees due to high winds a while back and it made me think of you guys in the Northeast. 
I always like the jobs I gotta puzzle through before tugging on the ropes or starting the saw.
Steve


----------



## billlangworthy (Feb 14, 2013)

wheelloader123 said:


> Recently I was contacted by these folks about becoming one of their sub-contractors. Has anyone had direct (or indirect) experience with them? What is their reputation?



I have had DIRECT CONTACT with them. They are terrible. They gave me a contract and then simply didnt show up to do the job. I made numerous calls and send numerous emails and only two months after they presented me withthe contract they came back and said "SORRY, WE'RE NOT IN THE AREA ANY LONGER" causing me to have to go with a more expensive service. Even after the fact, they told me they were sorry and would "make ammends" promising me something...which NEVER CAME. I wouldt go to them if a tree fell on my house and they were the last company out there. I'd live with it before going to TREEJOBS.COM Save yourself ALOT of FRUSTRATION - DO NOT CALL THEM.


----------

